# A little perspective on Jameer Nelson



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I just want to put a little info out there about Jameer at St Joes.

Jameer and Delonte west were considered the best backcourt in the nation this season. To me the reason is they are both combo guards, with good shooting and decent passing skills.

Jameer:
20.6ppg 4.7rpg 5.3apg 2.8topg on 48%fg and 39%3pt

Delonte:
18.9ppg 5.4rpg 4.7apg 2.8topg on 51%fg and 41%3pt

Both of those players put up Derek Anderson type stats, with a little better scoring which can be attributed to better shooting.

AS a tandem it makes for a very solid backcourt, but how does that translate to the Pro game?

Take a look at those To #'s now look at the assist to turnover ratio here.

Jameer
5.4 to 2.8 so assist to TO ratio is 1.9

Delonte
4.7 to 2.8 so assist to TO ratio is 1.7

put in perspective Damons is 2.78
Omar Cooks is 2.37
Dan Dickaus is 1.5


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Jameer is not a pure PG. He's really a SG in a little PG's body imo. He really reminds me of Damon. Also, he's just not that athletic. Lane agility and vertical leap recorded at the combine were awfully low for someone his size. 

Cheeks commented on the Telfair/Nelson match up in Portland that Sebastian was running circles around Jameer. He also said he's probably the fastest player in the NBA right now (yes, even quicker than Iverson!)


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Something else to factor in: Denver thought so "highly" of Jameer Nelson that they immediately gave him away to Orlando. In fact, I assume that Denver was asked to pick Jameer by the Magic and never intended to keep him. 

I'm not trying to bash the guy. He had a great season, and he obviously has a huge heart. But to those who think Portland should have taken him instead of Telfair, just remind yourself of how many other NBA teams passed on him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Also remember how many said he was the right handed version of Damon.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

What are you guys talking about??? I watched St. Joe's play all the time last year & Jamir Nelson IS a true PG. Yes, he does have some scoring ability. That is a good thing!! Jamir Nelson reminds me of Isaiah Thomas--a complete PG. The guy is amazing with the rock, he can dish, he can shoot, and he ALWAYS seemed to make the right decision. Anybody who says he is a SG in a PG body hasn't seen him play. Proof? Ask his old coach Phil Martelli is he was a true PG.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> Something else to factor in: Denver thought so "highly" of Jameer Nelson that they immediately gave him away to Orlando.


Nevermind the fact that they just signed fro-daddy Miller and short-man of the year Boykins at PG to two huge contracts.

Something tells me they didn't want to tie up 45MM in the PG slot, but that's just me.

Play.


----------

